# Buy PDF now, print later?



## Cheiromancer (Jun 11, 2005)

I've heard that there are still revisions to be made to Elements of Magic, Revised.  So while I would like to order the PDF + Print version now, I would rather wait on the print version and have it be the final version.  Or at least more final than it is now.

The PDF costs 9.95 on RPG Now, and the PDF + Print costs 17.95

If I buy the PDF now, do I get a credit on the PDF + Print version later on?  If so, do I get the PDF price as a discount?

I have also heard that Lyceian Arcana will be compiled with the EoMR.  If I buy LA on PDF, can I get the compiled version at some future point with the PDF prices as a discount?


----------



## Cheiromancer (Jun 26, 2005)

I'm sure there is a reason why my questions have not been answered after two weeks on the front page.  Since I have seen Ranger Wickett and Hellhound post on this forum, I can't conclude that no one from EN Publishing forum browses the EN Publishing forum.  It seems unreasonable to conclude they have no knowledge about how EN Publishing products are priced and ordered.  Perhaps they read only the threads that they start?  That seems very odd, but not totally impossible.


----------



## Morrus (Jun 26, 2005)

RPGNow doesn't have the facility for that sort of arrangement as far as I know.


----------



## Cheiromancer (Jun 26, 2005)

Thanks, Morrus.  Any idea when the compiled versions of LA and EoMR will be out?


----------



## Morrus (Jun 26, 2005)

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> Thanks, Morrus.  Any idea when the compiled versions of LA and EoMR will be out?




Honestly, no.  RW's currently working on a couple of EoM expansions/supplements.  I'm not entirely sure what his plans for the line are.  At present, though, a compiled version isn't "booked in" to the schedule - it's just a thought for the future.


----------

